# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  what is this?

## lost

Any ideas gary?

----------


## Gary R

sorry m8 been a bit busy over the last few days 

The picture is not all that clear but to me looks like a Mushroom

----------


## lost

No probs Gary the bottom one is a mushroom but the top one I don't think is, it seems to be orange with a little green center  and seems to have loads of little tentacles during the day but closes up at night.I have some more pics see if they help

----------


## Gary R

Still looks like some sort of mushroom to me m8 could be a baby Rhodactis mushroom as they do have tentacles on the surface of the oral disk ............. or if you are very lucky it could be a Maxi-mini Carpet Anemone  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

don't know about that it seems to be made of about 14 little discs

----------

